# Birds in qld?



## trogdor1988 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey all, after noticing the other thread about magpie's im curious, i've allways wondered this but never been able to find out if i can or not, i would really love to own a butcher bird or an owl as a pet but can never find out if in qld you can actually do that on any sort of license. not to mention the fact i doubt anyone breeds them but yeah, do you think its possible or does anyone know if you can actually do that? cheers guys.

Steve k


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 9, 2008)

Not sure about butcher birds in QLD but raptors are banned aus wide, so no birds of prey (owls included)


----------



## trogdor1988 (Aug 9, 2008)

damn! lol, i would love to own a frog mouth or barn owl or something. I'd also love a micro bat but unfortunately you need a zoo or something to own one.


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 9, 2008)

trogdor1988 said:


> damn! lol, i would love to own a frog mouth or barn owl or something. I'd also love a micro bat but unfortunately you need a zoo or something to own one.


Frogmouths aren't an owl but a carnivore like a magpie/butcherbird


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 9, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> Frogmouths aren't an owl but a carnivore like a magpie/butcherbird




you mean they are an insectivore thats why they get hit by cars at night all the time, cause the headlights show all the flying insects and they swoop to catch and bam


----------



## trogdor1988 (Aug 9, 2008)

frog mouth owl.... or are you just not allowed meat eating owl's?


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 9, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> you mean they are an insectivore thats why they get hit by cars at night all the time, cause the headlights show all the flying insects and they swoop to catch and bam


Yes you are correct, they are classed as an insectivore. As a captive they survive on a similar diet to the black / whites.


----------



## imalizard (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought you couldn't keep frogmouths unless you rescue one from the wild?


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 9, 2008)

trogdor1988 said:


> frog mouth owl.... or are you just not allowed meat eating owl's?


Bit of confusion here. 
A frogmouth is not an owl but it does eat meat, so *if *you can keep a butcherbird or magpie in qld it may be possible to keep a frogmouth.
True owls (mopoke / boobook and barn owl) are classed as raptors and keeping them is illegal


----------



## trogdor1988 (Aug 9, 2008)

interesting... now i just need to find out if you can keep them on a license and if there is someone i can get one off, i'd ask epa but the amount of emails i've sent them and they never ever reply so it's not worth it.


----------



## cris (Aug 9, 2008)

Magpies are "restricted" so i think you can keep them, assuming you are allowed to keep 2 restricted birds if you have a bird licence. All other birds like this are out of the question unlless you are doing rehab.

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/publicati...als_under_a_recreational_wildlife_licence.pdf


----------



## armiehen (Aug 10, 2008)

*Qld Birds*

[You can get information as to what birds can be kept with a permit from EPA Queensland.
Armiehen


----------

